# Need a billing/coding job!!!



## maribel_sandoval (May 2, 2012)

I completed my Medical Billing/Coding course in February of 2011 and I have yet to find a job in this field. I worked really hard to obtain my CPC I recently had to renew my membership and I was hesitant to spend the money for the renewal since I'm currently unemployed and every time I apply or search for a billing/coding position, I get the same response "We're looking for someone with experience". I completely understand that employers don't want to invest time and money into training anyone, but how are we supposed to get experience when no one wants to take a chance and hire recent graduates. Anyone have any suggestions? I know I'm not the only one struggling with this.


----------



## shub991 (May 2, 2012)

I completely  agree with you ,as  my situation is same as your's.


----------



## Jessie1 (May 2, 2012)

I have also found it frustrating as I have 3 years experience (4 with my transcripts) in Orthopedic ICD9 coding and limited CPT so I don't have the experience they are looking for.  Keep looking and you will find something and try to not get discouraged.


----------



## ths (May 2, 2012)

*Need a billing/coding job!!!!!!*

I completely agreed with you. It was so frustrating search for job too. Sometime I feel I am going to give up. My membership is renewal the end of this month and I stil had not found me job either. I think I have to renew it so I can get my CEU hours in. So I guest we have to hang in there maybe some day somebody out will hire us for the job. Good luck to someone has the same situation.


----------



## WilloKeays (May 2, 2012)

This is disheartening to hear.  I've 15 years Marketing experience, and found in a poor economy Marketing is the first to be cut.  Being out of work for several years I decided to go back to school for a second degree - and was sold on the pitch that the Medical Billing & Coding field was booming.  One of the only areas left still hiring and running short of coders.  So I took the classes, I paid for my CPC certification exam, I bought the books, I did the time.

Now I find there are only 7 positions listed in the Metro-Orlando area - and they all want coders with 3+ years experience.   I'm being told to go do Xternships and Volunteer work.  Really?  I feel these positions are taking away jobs from the newley certified -giving a company free labor.  No pay - no benefits.  The only ones winning out are the corporations.  I've been out of work 6 years now - 3 years actively searching for a full time job.  I can't afford to work for someone for free.


----------



## EStandifer (May 3, 2012)

I'm sorry that I don't have any information to help you, but unfortunately am in the same position as you, only I have a job currently, although it is temporary and no benefits either. But it's a job. I was certified in Dec 2010 and have kind of stopped looking for a job in the coding field because of the frustration. Myself, along with others from my class, who also passed the test, were promised we would get help and possibly be given a job upon passing the test, but that just did not happen. i am not sure what to tell you but to keep trying and you may actually have to go do an extern or volunteer to get a little bit of experience. I did hear from one of my chapter meetings in Modesto, CA that one of the local companies called Med America hires newly certified coders. I applied but have yet to hear anything back besides a post card saying they received my application. but hey, it may be worth a try. Keep at it though, you will eventually land something. Just don't give up.


----------



## ednarussell (May 3, 2012)

I have the same problem.  I'm getting frustrated.  They all want 3 to 5 years coding experience.


----------



## algregerson (May 3, 2012)

*Time looking*

I have been a CCS and a CPC and I do not have problems looking for a job. It takes as much time to look and call as it does working 8 to 10 hours a day. Call the Hims departments. Call H/R fill out at least 10 to 20 applications a day. And it will happen. ag


----------



## Jessie1 (May 3, 2012)

What would be nice is for someone in our chapter to respond to our frustration and maybe give some helpful hints on what we could do to secure a position as a certified coder. I would love to use my experience to make someone proud.


----------



## rthames052006 (May 4, 2012)

Jessie1 said:


> What would be nice is for someone in our chapter to respond to our frustration and maybe give some helpful hints on what we could do to secure a position as a certified coder. I would love to use my experience to make someone proud.




Have you talked with your chapter officers about your situation?  Although your chapter officers cannot technically " get you a job" they may have some leads on open positions.  Do you attend your local chapter meetings?  I know at our meetings we have hiring managers who attend on a regular basis who are chapter members, try networking within your local chapter.  Also I've seen several local chapters with Face book pages who list openings.  I can tell you that my chapter The York PA AAPC chapter has a face book page and I faithfully post open jobs every Sunday.  I search for them on indeed.com and in my local newspaper, local hospitals in my area etc...  I then copy and paste the links to my chapters page.  I can tell you that since we've been posting jobs on face book I've had several people tell me they got the job lead from our page.

Did you by chance read the article in last months Coding Edge by Brandi Tadlock about finding a job when you have no experience ( something to that effect ) that was a great article and not only intended for new coders.  

I wish you luck in your future endeavors and talk with your chapter officers, attend chapter meetings, see if your chapter offers a mentoring program for new coders as well.


----------



## DKColson1928 (May 4, 2012)

*where are you all located???*

Looking in Los Angeles area.. for coder fluent with ICD9 and how to code/audit documentation from physicians..


----------



## Sally Balonick (May 4, 2012)

I passed my exam December 2010 I am also still unemployed. I have been volunteering at a hospital for the past 13 months and I,m not sure that it is really helping, I still get the same response "no experience, no job". Yes I have talked to my local chapter officers, & my doctor, dentist, my children's doctor, my neighbor who's a nurse, my other neighbor who's a pharmacist. When I took the online course for medical coding through AAPC and then passed the exam on the first try, I really thought I would be employed with in a few months....  I feel very mislead I'm beginning to wonder if I made the right choice...

Disappointed


----------



## nazcoder (May 5, 2012)

*frustrated*



maribel_sandoval said:


> I completed my Medical Billing/Coding course in February of 2011 and I have yet to find a job in this field. I worked really hard to obtain my CPC
> 
> sorry to hear about your situation, but just wanted to offer my 2 cents for what it may be worth. Have you considered humbly accepting a position in Patient Registration, a scheduler, or Front/Back Office? These are jobs typically paid lower than Certified Coders, but you will get inside the door of any practice -and that's probably the key to finding a solution because of today's economy. It can be frustrating and troubling especially if you have family, but sometimes you got to do what is necessary and available at the moment. I can assure you that once you are inside, then you can begin to network and most importantly, keep your knowledge, skills, and abilties intact and up to par. I believe most employers hire from the inside because they obviously have the experience with their company.
> 
> Also you might want to really investigate doing at home coding and please make sure the practice is legitimate. Your local chapters should have information on these types of practices. I wish you all the best, *DONT GIVE UP *because it is a valuable talent that will definitely pay out. If you can perservere, you will most likely have what it takes to succeed in todays economy...


----------



## Kim Johnson (May 7, 2012)

*Great advise*

That was great advise...I would also say- apply for more than just Coding jobs- just to get your foot in the door. 


rthames052006 said:


> Have you talked with your chapter officers about your situation?  Although your chapter officers cannot technically " get you a job" they may have some leads on open positions.  Do you attend your local chapter meetings?  I know at our meetings we have hiring managers who attend on a regular basis who are chapter members, try networking within your local chapter.  Also I've seen several local chapters with Face book pages who list openings.  I can tell you that my chapter The York PA AAPC chapter has a face book page and I faithfully post open jobs every Sunday.  I search for them on indeed.com and in my local newspaper, local hospitals in my area etc...  I then copy and paste the links to my chapters page.  I can tell you that since we've been posting jobs on face book I've had several people tell me they got the job lead from our page.
> 
> Did you by chance read the article in last months Coding Edge by Brandi Tadlock about finding a job when you have no experience ( something to that effect ) that was a great article and not only intended for new coders.
> 
> I wish you luck in your future endeavors and talk with your chapter officers, attend chapter meetings, see if your chapter offers a mentoring program for new coders as well.


----------



## tbolla (May 7, 2012)

The main problem I see (as an employer) is that with Medical Billing and Coding, errors translate to cash flow and reimbursement problems. Unfortunately, very newly certified individuals are going to be more likely to make mistakes for lack of experience. I run a Medical Billing Service and just can't afford that and my clients won't tolerate it either.

One tip I have is to see if you can get your foot in the door in a different position within the company, such as an Administrative role. For example, if I could find a newly certified coder who also had very strong administrative skills, then I would be more likely to take a chance on that person and bring him/her in and allow them to show their value and overall skill set. Then I would work that person into a new Biller, Coder or Collections position slowly. I actually have that exact need right now and it is very hard to find a strong Admin who has any knowledge when it comes to Billing or Coding. This is just a suggestion. I know it's tough but I have worked with a fair number of Externs from various programs and have yet to work with one who had any real understanding of what it is we are doing. There is just so much to know and that does take years of experience.

I hope this helps a bit and good luck!


----------



## venetziamadison@yahoo.com (May 9, 2012)

I have the same problem. Don't get discouraged and good luck!


----------



## zanalee (May 9, 2012)

I started from the bottom and worked my way up the ladder, from biller, to coder to an auditor. It takes times and experience. Just be agressive and go for it!!! My first job i worked like a dog did everything they gave me and learn from it, becoming a coder was hard cause no one out there will teach you, you learn on your own either they didnt know how to explain it or they just didnt know what they were doing. You learn alot as a biller i think i learn most of my coding knowledge just talking to ins company when it came to denials, you get to understand the cycle. Good Luck.


----------



## Sally Balonick (May 22, 2012)

panteraholic said:


> maribel_sandoval said:
> 
> 
> > I completed my Medical Billing/Coding course in February of 2011 and I have yet to find a job in this field. I worked really hard to obtain my CPC
> ...


----------



## Sally Balonick (May 22, 2012)

dkittykats said:


> Looking in Los Angeles area.. for coder fluent with ICD9 and how to code/audit documentation from physicians..



I am fluent in ICD9 and live in the LA area.. I am CPC-A certified and need a job, I passed my exam In December 2010 and for the past 15 months been volunteering in a hospital in Burbank, CA. if you are still looking for a coder please e-mail me at sallybalonick@gmail.com


----------



## treinemer (May 23, 2012)

Find a job in the medical field, that will help. Get into billing if you can but if not then start at medical records. I had years of experience with medical records and billing but had been out of it for a few years when I went for my coding certificate at college and my CPC. I was hired where I am at now as a biller, only because I had prior experience and school. I'm now coding part time because they needed the help. It's not perfect but it's a start and certainly better than nothing. ANY experience you can get in the medical field is better than nothing and a lot of companies hire from within. Keep trying, they are out there.


----------



## marymlndz (Jun 6, 2012)

*understand*

Hi Maribel, I completely understand and am on your side. I too graduated in October 2011 and have yet to find a job either. It's true that no one wants to take a chance on us new graduates. I haven't been able to take my certification exam because I too am unemployed and can not afford the price for the exam. So I too would like to know how we are supposed to work when no one gives us a chance.


----------

